# Platinum Pair or copper pair? Help me pick :D



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't decide which pair to spawn first, I had planned to spawn them at the same time but I changed my mind.

I have each pair reconditioned but I'm having the hardest time deciding who to _spawn_ lol I love the copper pair, but most people so far like the platinum pair and I want to make sure the fry will look good so people will want to give them good homes 

Platinum pair, female is a HM
The female has a copper belly, not sure how that will effect the spawn.









And my copper pair(male was a tail biter, I finally got him to stop biting and it's slowly growing back in)








*
*EDIT**
here's a better photo of the copper males scales since someone said they looked bad on another thread


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

It looks like the copper male has a bad case of rot..


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

id go with the copper pair me self.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> It looks like the copper male has a bad case of rot..


Oh! I should of said something about that! When I bought him he had destroyed his tail, I finally got him to stopped biting it and it's slowly growing back.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Personally, I like the copper pair better, your male looks stunning even with the damaged fins IMHO :-D


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Jirothebetta said:


> Personally, I like the copper pair better, your male looks stunning even with the damaged fins IMHO :-D


I do like them a lot, I'm starting to like your idea of crossing the Platinum female with my copper male though lol


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD that would be a spawning log I would follow religiously ;-) I would just be so curious as to how they would turn out :-D


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Your platinum HM female has a fairly long anal so I would cross her with anything but HM, IMO. I don't like mixing HM with HMPK's cuz it produces a long anal on your plakat fry. I'd stick with HMxHM and PKxPK but thats just me. I don't know what your goals are, if you just want pet quality bettas then it would be ok but you probably wouldn't be able to sell them as breeders. So I say the copper pair . 

Here is an example of what I mean, pretty fish but anal way to long....


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> Your platinum HM female has a fairly long anal so I would cross her with anything but HM, IMO. I don't like mixing HM with HMPK's cuz it produces a long anal on your plakat fry. I'd stick with HMxHM and PKxPK but thats just me. I don't know what your goals are, if you just want pet quality bettas then it would be ok but you probably wouldn't be able to sell them as breeders. So I say the copper pair .
> 
> Here is an example of what I mean, pretty fish but anal way to long....


If I breed the female platinum with the male platinum I should get all long fin bettas since it's dominant, so I wouldn't have to worry about weird looking plakats lol Some people said I should cross the platinum female with the copper male, would the fins in the fry be too big? Or do you think I should stick with the copper pair?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In general, I would normally agree with Pitgurl. But in this case I would go with the platinums (possibly red dragons). 
The male has great fins - almost perfect - thus would be a shame not to get fry from him. The female has a great dorsal but lacks in anal (big and long) and caudal (rather round and delta).

IMO through selective breeding, you would produce great offspring. Perhaps not in F1 but definitely in F3. 

@CA and PG; normally HM's have even lengths anal (front and back). But the plat female has shorter front anal compared to the back. This should compliment the shape needed by asymmetrical PK's. Yes the anal may be bigger than it should be but not in the form as posted by PG. So IMO, through selective breeding you will eventually get great anal fins............ unless of course if CA can get a great PK female. 

I am more concerned about her caudal .....

As for the HM male.... he looks kind of skinny, specially in his last picture. He has a big dorsal, but not quite perfect. His anal is big and long, thus would best go with the copper female. .... can't comment on the caudal, nor can I comment on the copper female.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

indjo said:


> In general, I would normally agree with Pitgurl. But in this case I would go with the platinums (possibly red dragons).
> The male has great fins - almost perfect - thus would be a shame not to get fry from him. The female has a great dorsal but lacks in anal (big and long) and caudal (rather round and delta).
> 
> IMO through selective breeding, you would produce great offspring. Perhaps not in F1 but definitely in F3.
> ...


I keep going back and forth depending on what people say lol but I know people talk highly of your knowledge in genetics so I'll go with the platinum pair. Hopefully Glorfindel will be nicer this time, in my first attempt my platinum female Seras would swim up to him and bow(He even led her to the nest) and he would swim all around her then finally get frustrated and chase her away into the plants. After 3 days I had to take her out because he was going to kill her.

Thanks indjo!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm still trying to learn this gentics thing myself ;-). Good luck with the spawn I hope everything goes well!


----------

